# women in their forties and fifties



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,


¿ Cómo se dice en español " las mujeres in their twenties, thirties, fifties......." ?


Casi todos espectadores de este género del teatro son las mujeres in their forties 
and fifties, and less number of them in theirs twenties and sixties


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## micafe

"Las mujeres que están en los veintes, treintas, cuarentas, cincuentas......"


----------



## macame

Veinteañeras, treintañeras, cuarentonas, cincuentonas, sesentonas, etc.


----------



## Aliash

Hola:

*Casi todas las seguidoras de este género de teatro son mujeres de entre cuarenta y cincuenta años, y hay un menor número que tiene entre veinte y sesenta.
*
Saludos.


----------



## anipo

Aliash said:


> Hola:
> 
> *Casi todas las seguidoras de este género de teatro son mujeres de entre cuarenta y cincuenta años, y hay un menor número que tiene entre veinte y sesenta.
> *
> Saludos.


Algo falla en las cuentas. Entre 20 y 60 hay más mujeres que entre 40 y 50.  
Saludos.


----------



## Aliash

Sí, hay algo extraño en la frase...


----------



## cacarulo

Casi todos los espectadores de este género teatral son mujeres de entre cuarenta y sesenta años, y luego las veinteañeras y las que tienen más de sesenta / las de sesenta y pico. (Las de treinta no van al teatro )


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias,


Es muy curiosa y difícil la regla del español.

Veinteañeras, treintañeras, cuarentonas, cincuentonas, sesentonas, etc.				
cuarenteañeras, cincuenteañeras, setenteañeras ???????

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## cacarulo

El sufijo -ón tiene a veces una connotación despectiva. Por ejemplo, en solterón.
Imagino que "padecemos" palabras formadas en la época en que tener más de cuarenta años era sinónimo de vejez, ya que no se han creado otras que las reemplacen. 

(Otras palabras con este sentido son sexagenario, septuagenario, octogenario, y las poco frecuentes cuadragenario y quincuagenario).

Recapitulando: veinteañero, treintañero, cuarentón o cuadragenario, cincuentón o quincuagenario, sexagenario o sesentón, septuagenario o setentón, octogenario, nonagenario.

Buscando, descubro en el DRAE la palabra cincuentañal. Pero cuarentañal no aparece. Sesentañal tampoco.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias por su analisis detallado de la regla.


Hiro Sasaki




cacarulo said:


> El sufijo -ón tiene a veces una connotación despectiva. Por ejemplo, en solterón.
> Imagino que "padecemos" palabras formadas en la época en que tener más de cuarenta años era sinónimo de vejez, ya que no se han creado otras que las reemplacen.
> 
> (Otras palabras con este sentido son sexagenario, septuagenario, octogenario, y las poco frecuentes cuadragenario y quincuagenario).
> 
> Recapitulando: veinteañero, treintañero, cuarentón o cuadragenario, cincuentón o quincuagenario, sexagenario o sesentón, septuagenario o setentón, octogenario, nonagenario.
> 
> Buscando, descubro en el DRAE la palabra cincuentañal. Pero cuarentañal no aparece. Sesentañal tampoco.


----------



## Tazzler

Por favor, revisa la frase inglesa.


----------



## RicardoElAbogado

Hiro Sasaki said:


> and less number of them in theirs twenties and sixties



and *fewer* of them in *their *twenties and sixties


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

RicardoElAbogado said:


> and *fewer* of them in *their *twenties and sixties



Thank you,

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Abril en Barcelona

Con permiso, mi propuesta sería:

"La mayoría de espectadores de este género teatral son mujeres de entre cuarenta y sesenta años, y en menor medida, mujeres menores de treinta y mayores de sesenta".





Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> 
> ¿ Cómo se dice en español " las mujeres in their twenties, thirties, fifties......." ?
> 
> 
> Casi todos espectadores de este género del teatro son las mujeres in their forties
> and fifties, and less number of them in theirs twenties and sixties
> 
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,

Escribo el contexto un poco más.

Todas las mujeres salen del teatro contentas y sonrientes.
Casi todos los espectadores del teatro Taishû Engeki 
son las mujeres cuarentonas y cincuentonas y en menor 
medida, veinteañeras, treintañeras y setentonas. Un refrán japonés
dice : " A las mujeres, les encantan el konnyaku(un 
tubérculo), batata, pulpo y calabaza. " 

( Las odolescentes, y octognenarias casi nada. y por eso, no quiero decir "menor de treinta y mayores de setenta "
No vale mencionar, las mujeres de 80 años, 90 años, 100 años. )

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## malmagro

If you mean women who are twenty-odd, thirty-odd... you could say "mujeres _en sus veinte_, _en sus treinta_..." or "mujeres _veinteañeras_, _treintañeras_...".

If you want to refer to older women (seventy years or more), you'd say _septuagenarias_ (70+), _octogenarias_ (80+)... although, it sounds a little rough.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

malmagro said:


> If you mean women who are twenty-odd, thirty-odd... you could say "mujeres _en sus veinte_, _en sus treinta_..." or "mujeres _veinteañeras_, _treintañeras_...".
> 
> If you want to refer to older women (seventy years or more), you'd say _septuagenarias_ (70+), _octogenarias_ (80+)... although, it sounds a little rough.



Muchas gracias,

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Aliash

I would say: *...casi todas las espectadoras del género teatral **Taishû Engeki son mujeres de cuarenta y cincuenta años* (because _cuarentonas_ and _cincuentonas_ usually sound pejorative). 

And don't forget the articles: *...la batata, el pulpo y la calabaza. *

Saludos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias

Hiro Sasaki



Aliash said:


> I would say: *...casi todas las espectadoras del género teatral **Taishû Engeki son mujeres de cuarenta y cincuenta años* (because _cuarentonas_ and _cincuentonas_ usually sound pejorative).
> 
> And don't forget the articles: *...la batata, el pulpo y la calabaza. *
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

http://www.linguee.com.ar/ingles-espanol/traduccion/in+their+forties.html

Hola he encontrado en internet "en sus cuarentaS" y también en sus cuarenta años. ???

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Aliash

Maybe you could say *en los cuarenta.* *En sus cuarentas* sounds odd to me.

Wait for other opinions 

Saludos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Aliash said:


> Maybe you could say *en los cuarenta.* *En sus cuarentas* sounds odd to me.
> 
> Wait for others opinions
> 
> Saludos.



*En sus cuarentas* suena una ifluencia del idioma inglés  in their forties,
En inglés, se usan las palabras posesivas más que en español

Hiro Sasaki

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

Aliash said:


> Hola:
> 
> *Casi todas las seguidoras de este género de teatro son mujeres de entre cuarenta y cincuenta años, y hay un menor número que tiene entre veinte y sesenta.
> *
> Saludos.


El significado es diferente , además de que solo habla de las cuarentonas y no toma en cuenta cincuentonas.


----------



## Aliash

You are absolutely right about the possessives. I'm not sure *en sus cuarentas* is an anglicism, but *en los cuarenta* definitely sounds more natural. 

Saludos.


----------



## malmagro

"En sus cuarenta*s*" wouldn't be correct. You would have to say "en sus cuarenta", in singular.


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Muchas gracias,
> 
> 
> Es muy curiosa y difícil la regla del español.
> 
> 
> 
> Veinteañeras, treintañeras, cuarentonas, cincuentonas, sesentonas, etc.
> cuarenteañeras, cincuenteañeras, setenteañeras ???????
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


Cuando se dice cuarentona, cincuentona, tiene una connotación  un poco despectiva, una mujer que ya no es joven . No se usa decir una veintona o treintona.


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

Hiro Sasaki said:


> *En sus cuarentas* suena una ifluencia del idioma inglés  in their forties,
> En inglés, se usan las palabras posesivas más que en español
> 
> Hiro Sasaki
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


Esta bien de ambas formas, pero expresan cosas distintas. Ej En sus cuarenta ella decidió tener un hijo. (se entiende  40 de a 48 aproximadamente ) La otra opción sería A los cuarenta ella decidió tener un hijo. (Se entiende a los 40 justo) En los cuarenta ella decidió tener un hijo. No es correcto creo yo, salvo que anteriormente el contexto lo justifique. O se usa para generalizar, ej en los 40 las mujeres deciden tener hijos.


----------



## Leyre12

Otro intento:
"Casi todos los aficionados a este género teatral son mujeres que rondan los cuarenta o cincuenta (años), y un número algo menor ronda los veinte y los sesenta."

Como ya te han dicho, no utilizaría "cuarentonas, cincuentonas", porque es despectivo, ni tampoco "sexagenarias", porque aunque es correcto, suena poco natural.


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

Leyre12 said:


> Otro intento:
> "Casi todos los aficionados a este género teatral son mujeres que rondan los cuarenta o cincuenta (años), y un número algo menor ronda los veinte y los sesenta."
> 
> Como ya te han dicho, no utilizaría "cuarentonas, cincuentonas", porque es despectivo, ni tampoco "sexagenarias", porque aunque es correcto, suena poco natural.


En este caso, en mi opinión, se usa no con desprecio sino para que el texto sea más coloquial y con un toque de humor, porque luego habla de las verduras en un doble sentido. Por eso me parece bien


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

malmagro said:


> If you mean women who are twenty-odd, thirty-odd... you could say "mujeres _en sus veinte_, _en sus treinta_..." or "mujeres _veinteañeras_, _treintañeras_...".
> 
> If you want to refer to older women (seventy years or more), you'd say _septuagenarias_ (70+), _octogenarias_ (80+)... although, it sounds a little rough.


Se puede decir mujeres en sus cuarenta , cincuenta u en sus ochenta . Que tiene entre 80 y 89 años.  y  septugenaria, octogenaria significa lo mismo pero se usa en otro estilo de texto, más formal.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias


Hiro Sasaki


----------

